# Folk Life (Seattle), Blackbird Raum (PDX), others...



## macks (May 15, 2008)

Folklife music feastival in Seattle, 4 days of free folk music. May 23-26, Seattle Center

Website : http://www.nwfolklife.org

Blackbird Raum and Dapper Cadaver at the Red & Black cafe, benifit for the Blackrose Collective. May 18th 7:00 PM. 

Blackbird Raum is one of my favorites! Good anarcho-gypsy-folk-punkish (or whatever you call it) jugband!

Website : http://www.redandblackcafe.com/?view=events

Oh also, if anyone happens to be in the area there's 2 benifit shows in Eugene this weekend at the Campbell Club & Lorax .. Friday is the Water Tower String Band at the Campbell Club (benifit for something about buffalo) and Saturday is Samba Ja, Madame Flodd and Brenna Sahatjian (I always spell her name wrong) from Riot Folk, an "abolish all borders" show.

Heading to the show in Portland on the way to Olympia and eventually Seattle for the Folklife festival.. both should be kick ass. 

If anyone in Portland, Olympia or Seattle wants to meet up send me a PM and I'll give you my cell number. 

Oh yeah, hopefully going to make it up to Benji's place in Bellingham to help out with some squat cleaning!


----------



## monster (May 16, 2008)

Ahem! Would be awesome!


----------



## Poking Victim (May 17, 2008)

Blackbird Raum is playing with the Hail Seizures in Olympia; I think it's on monday.
Wish I was around for all these shows...if only I wouldn't have sprained my ankle.


----------



## Dameon (May 22, 2008)

I wouldn't mind maybe meeting up at Folk Life and hanging out, maybe getting some tips from you on catching out to Portland.


----------

